# Need Owner Finance in Southern MO



## SoCoMom (Jul 12, 2014)

Looking for a few acres with a small cabin/home for myself and my 13yr old daughter. (and 1 dog) 

Willing to rent or lease as well as finance.

Target area Between Branson and West Plains, MO. south of HWY 60.

Any help would be appreciated! Been looking for 6 mos. Need to keep payments around $500/mo or less.

Creative financing help is also appreciated! I had to file bankruptcy recently due to a 2 year wait for disability and inability to work so I can't get mortgage for a year now. Am totally debt-free and have down payment and monthly income. Just have to find a place and get someone to do a lease option or something.

Thanks =)

PS. Prior to disability, I was NEVER late on my house payment in 17 years nor car payments. Car paid off, house has been turned over to bank. (thanks to our lovely SSD system for taking so long that I lose my home) I had the same employer for 30 years. 

I need to start over, any advice appreciated! I can't seem to find anything, anywhere.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Have you talked with Alice?

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co...uth-central-missouri-home-barns-20-acres.html


----------



## mtman (Sep 2, 2004)

have a place in arkansas about 1 hr from branson


----------



## SoCoMom (Jul 12, 2014)

Thanks, Pony, I did see that property. It just looks like it would be about $100k more than I could afford and pay off in a reasonable amount of time. It looks like a dream, I only wish I could buy a place that lovely. I will send her a message, just in case something is workable! Thank you =)

Mtman - I need to stay in Missouri, but thanks!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I responded to SoCoMom.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Update:

The lady who is living in the house will be out by August 4. I&#8217;m going in to clean and do some painting.

She was not physically able to maintain the yard and garden, so I have some work to do before more pictures are taken. I will post them as soon as I can.

Let me know if you have specific questions.

Location = ten miles east of Alton, Missouri, off of highway 160, on county road 139

Asking price = $150,000

Acres = 20, more than half in producing hay fields. 

Earth bermed house. Electric heat with wood burning heater backup. Good water well. Lagoon septic system.

One medium sized pond with bass. One very small pond. All but one side fenced with new fencing. Some cross fencing. Two barns.

Prefer owner financing. A substantial down payment will reduce the interest rate. I would prefer a 20 year note, but will discuss options.

This property needs a family that understands what it takes to maintain substantial acreage.

Alice
Send me a PM for phone number


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

If we weren't already settled in here, Alice's place would be our choice.


----------



## SoCoMom (Jul 12, 2014)

Looks like I found a place in Hartville, MO. 11.4ac electric, water (well), septic, small spring fed pond, another small spring, shed and a really crappy mobile home. But I guess the mobile can be replaced with something else. 

The property is only $23k, owner finance at $6k down, $328/mo for 5 yrs and it's all mine!
I sign papers in the morning! Now I just have to find someone to help get it brush hogged, it is so overgrown and full of seed ticks. And Need to get a lot of branches left over from someone who did some logging and left a bit if a mess.

If anyone knows of a CHEAP decent mobile home, or someone who can build a small cabin cheap...please let me know. I would love to use reclaimed wood. Any referrals for yard work or clean up would be appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------

